# Royal Bank of Scotland



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I was doing some research on a bank which I could use while working in Dubai - my company hasn't officially opened an account there as well and wire money to the guy currently working in Dubai for us. They are hoping for me to get that setup for them and pointed me towards RBS. I sent an email to them and they sent me a basic package (same stuff available on their website www dot rbsbank dot ae). Their Gold/Platinum accounts give 2 free money transfers and a few other decent options.

Anyone have any experience with RBS? they have a few locations in Dubai - one of them on Sheikh Zayed Road, Near 4th Interchange. I have searched the forum for RBS but found nothing.

Any info/personal experience would be appreciated. I have read several times here that banking in Dubai is dreadful so I want to 'try' and avoid any horrid stories.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

RBS are about to be bought by ADCB (according to news yesterday) Clicky,

So I'd suggest the customer service will get better - lets face it, it couldn't get worse!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Emm - I don't know how that will change things?!? So current clients will be asked to move their accounts to ADCB? I wonder if they'll honor the same packages or everyone will be asked to pick ADCB provided packages.

Any other banks which are originally based outside of the UAE but have branches in Dubai?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

w_man said:


> Emm - I don't know how that will change things?!? So current clients will be asked to move their accounts to ADCB? I wonder if they'll honor the same packages or everyone will be asked to pick ADCB provided packages.
> 
> Any other banks which are originally based outside of the UAE but have branches in Dubai?


HSBC, Standards Chartered, Lloyds come to mind


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

RBS in the UAE is basically just a rebranded ABN Amro, and they were useless.


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

w_man said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was doing some research on a bank which I could use while working in Dubai - my company hasn't officially opened an account there as well and wire money to the guy currently working in Dubai for us. They are hoping for me to get that setup for them and pointed me towards RBS. I sent an email to them and they sent me a basic package (same stuff available on their website www dot rbsbank dot ae). Their Gold/Platinum accounts give 2 free money transfers and a few other decent options.
> 
> ...


Been with them for over two years, (initially Amro) and wouldn't recommend them - but haven't tried any other bank over here to make a comparison.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had an okay relationship with HSBC in the last one year. They have managed to annoy my colleagues on a number of occasions because their personnel have different interpretations for the same rules/processes or are very strict or lenient with them.
But for normal banking I have had no complaints till now (*touchwood*) - I have even changed my account with them with no hassles
BUT they do not have Debit cum ATM cards for normal accounts


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I have asked for information on HSBC as well as Lloyds. HSBC was very prompt in replying back and will get in touch with me to discuss details of what I need to get done.

Waiting on Lloyds to reply back. I don't need anything super crazy from banking perspective - just get my employer to pay me in this account, pay utility/credit card bills online and at least 1 money transfer back to Canada - this one is huge for me and if it can be done online and money transfered fast - I'm a happy man.

I have renters here in Canada in our house who are from Scotland and recently switched from HSBC because according to them, HSBC was charging them $35 for money transfer from their Canadian HSBC account to their Scotland HSBC account :|

Hopefully I can get this sorted out - especially since my company wants me to setup an account for them as well when I'm down there which I would have to manage.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

rsinner said:


> BUT they do not have Debit cum ATM cards for normal accounts


What is a debit cum ATM card? and what's a normal account vs. non-normal account?


----------



## ll33 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm with Lloyds for the past 6 months & all is ok so far. I'm not supposed to let my balance drop below AED10k though or I'm charged AED100. It happened once but I wasn't charged. Online banking works for me for paying bills & transfers to offshore account although for money transfers to home country (Irl) I use Al Ansari, UAE Exchange etc as they will usually give you a better rate than the bank. I think it costs a few dirhams more to do a transfer through Lloyds too.

On the couple of occasions I've been in the branch I thought they were efficient. 

Having said this of course some banking disaster will befall me...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

w_man said:


> What is a debit cum ATM card? and what's a normal account vs. non-normal account?


A debit card can be used like a credit card for non cash transactions - the difference being that it deducts money directly from your accout. 

HSBC has something called a Status account - you need to either maintain an average balance of 200K AED to have this account for free or pay 100 Dhs a month (I refuse to do either so have a normal current account with them)

Also, for money transfers it is best to use exchanges rather than banks - money exchanges are not as convenient (e.g. you won't be able to do it online) but they give you better exchange rates than banks


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for the input. I have noticed premium accounts where (like you said) you need to maintain 200k in the account or make 15-20k salary to avoid the 100AED charge. If the salary option is available, I'd be willing to go for something like that. I wouldn't mind having online transfer OPTION available in case I need to send money ASAP or am traveling/too lazy.

I'll deff. have to check out these money exchange places you speak of - I need to make these transfers on a monthly basis so the most efficient way would be preferred.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> A debit card can be used like a credit card for non cash transactions - the difference being that it deducts money directly from your accout.
> 
> HSBC has something called a Status account - you need to either maintain an average balance of 200K AED to have this account for free or pay 100 Dhs a month (I refuse to do either so have a normal current account with them)
> 
> Also, for money transfers it is best to use exchanges rather than banks - money exchanges are not as convenient (e.g. you won't be able to do it online) but they give you better exchange rates than banks



HSBC also give you a status account if you have a decent salary and/or significant savings in other HSBC accounts, including offshore.


As I ahev said in previous threads, anyone wanting to transfer significant amount of money (AED 40k+) can get much better rates then either the standard money exchanges or via their bank, without fees. Savings are often up to 2%. Let me know by PM if you want info.

-
-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Elphaba,

I just sent you a PM but I am not sure if my PMs go out or not?! when I select my 'sent folder' it keeps showing me 0 ?!? 

Still trying to figure out this forum.


----------



## YourAverageExpat (Jul 1, 2010)

*Don't choose RBS*

Very poor customer service - especially credit card division. Appalling practices. If you are one minute late they will send you a text message threatening everything from cashing your security cheque to visiting your employer for a "field investigation". Ignore the threats - just report them to the UAE Central Bank - there is a complaint form on their website.
Get it on record!

This bank was formerly ABN Amro and they weren't much better. Maybe ADCB will clean house?


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

w_man said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I have asked for information on HSBC as well as Lloyds. HSBC was very prompt in replying back and will get in touch with me to discuss details of what I need to get done.
> 
> Waiting on Lloyds to reply back. I don't need anything super crazy from banking perspective - just get my employer to pay me in this account, pay utility/credit card bills online and at least 1 money transfer back to Canada - this one is huge for me and if it can be done online and money transfered fast - I'm a happy man.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have a HSBC account in Brazil and Canada. I hold that premier account and all my transfers overseas are "free" and that's great. Ask HSBC about the global transfer program. Sure I am talking about your needs to transfer funds overseas.

Hope this helps


----------

